

Backbone Eye : Understand application behavior without debugging JavaScript - dhruvaray
http://dhruvaray.github.io/spa-eye/

======
AnSavvides
This looks interesting and could potentially be very useful for understanding
how a Backbone application runs behind the scenes. I will give it a go once
GitHub is back up again as it seems to be playing up.

